# Placed my order for an S2 today



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, I placed an order for a 2011 S2/Rival today. Should be ready Wednesday, can't wait! I've ridden all the good stuff, but this is the bike I've always wanted. Should be fun.


----------



## drewPjohnson (May 29, 2011)

Pics and an update when you get it would be awesome. I was pretty much settled on a giant tcr advanced 2 but just found a great deal on a s2. decisions decisions


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Will do -- July 4 pushed the timeline back a bit, but I hope to be on it this weekend!


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just picked it up. Went for a quick shakedown ride with the stock wheels, this bike is way stiffer than my old one. I love it! Doing a 100 miler tomorrow, should definitely have a good feel for it after that.


----------



## drewPjohnson (May 29, 2011)

Congrats! I actually went ahead and pulled the trigger on an s2 this morning. Only been on real short rides so far due to weather. Really disappointed with the weather but really happy with the bike


----------



## edgonz (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't know if you've had the time to ride it for 40+ miles, but I was wondering how it feels on long rides.


----------



## drewPjohnson (May 29, 2011)

I took it for 50 on sat and it felt great. Definately could have ridden further. It took a little while to get used to the fizik saddle but really like it now.

My frame is black. I think its only white if its got ultegra


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

I took it out for a 100 miler as its maiden voyage. Avg 22 mph for a relatively flat solo ride. The bike felt awesome. Noticeably stiffer than my previous bike -- it feels like the power goes directly to the pavement. I didn't have any problems with discomfort on the ride, nor did I feel any more beat up than I normally would after a ride like that. I've had it out a few times since then (last sunday) to do some climbing, and it feels great going uphill as well. The only minor grip that I have is that it's a compact chainring, whereas my other bike had a standard. Other than that, I love it!


----------



## edgonz (Oct 19, 2009)

drewPjohnson said:


> I took it for 50 on sat and it felt great. Definately could have ridden further. It took a little while to get used to the fizik saddle but really like it now.
> 
> My frame is black. I think its only white if its got ultegra


After reading Cervelo's website I realized that white frame is only for Ultegra components, but wonder if they would sell a white frame with Rival components.

Nonetheless, thanks for the reply.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

What size is that frame?


----------



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats on the new bike!!!


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

size 56cm


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, got a few hundred miles on it at this point, mostly in 80 mile increments. The bike fits great and is perfect for everything -- long rides, short sprints, flat, hilly, etc. The power goes straight to the wheels, no compromise! Love it.


----------



## kashcraft81 (Nov 15, 2010)

Your bike looks awesome... I want one!


----------

